#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тибетский >  > > >  >  >  Дистанционное обучение тибетскому языку по скайпу

## Satyabhama

Уникальная методика обучения тибетскому языку. Преподаватель - Александр Хосмо, основатель Института Тибетской Медицины и Астрологии (http://tibetastromed.ru/), один из лучших переводчиков с тибетского в теме астрологии, медицины и традиционной тибетской культуры. В группе не более 10-ти человек. Один час, один раз в неделю. 

Через три месяца занятий Вы будете читать, писать и разговаривать по-тибетски.

Запись и дополнительные вопросы: на ВК - https://vk.com/hosmo, e-mail: hosmo@mail.ru или по тел: +7 913 6944999 (Александр Хосмо).

----------

